

Ask HN: Where are all the mobile Linux distros? - d_theorist

We have seen enormous proliferation of community-driven Linux distributions for desktop systems and servers, but almost none for mobile systems (phones/tablets). Why?
======
jmhain
I'm not sure why, but I wish it would happen. I think Android could even be
made to run as a desktop environment / application (kind of like
WindowsAndroid) so you could switch seamlessly between traditional DEs and
mobile interfaces. I also think gnome shell could be tweaked to make a
beautiful tablet interface.

I've been considering starting a project to get Arch Linux working on my Nexus
7 so I can play around with these ideas. If anybody is interested in helping
out, please let me know.

------
dnls
It's called Android;)

~~~
jmhain
Android isn't community-driven, it's developed behind closed doors at Google.
And the only thing it really has in common with linux distros is the linux
kernel.

~~~
d_theorist
Exactly. What I want to know is where the mobile Debian is. Where the mobile
Arch is. Where the mobile Slackware, openSUSE, Fedora, Linux Mint etc etc etc
is.

There are a million desktop distributions driven purely by community efforts.
Why is it so much harder to do it for mobile? Is the hardware just too
difficult to work with? Too much variety? Is there no interest from the
community? Are mobile interfaces too hard for hackers to do right?

What's the reason?

~~~
jmhain
> Is the hardware just too difficult to work with? Too much variety?

I'm sure this makes it more difficult. Most mobile devices are locked and
require some significant hacks to makes them boot an alternative OS. On top of
that, each one requires a completely different kernel. There's currently no
mainline support for most ARM SoC's, although I know that is being worked on.

> Is there no interest in the community?

I think this might be it. Most hackers are happy with Android. It's 'open-
source' and they can run community-driven custom ROMs. Most Linux desktop
environments suck on a touch screen anyway so there's not much incentive to
install a linux distro.

Also, take a look at Arch Linux ARM if you haven't heard of it. It runs on a
lot of ARM boards very similar to what's inside smartphones and tablets. It
really should be only a minor effort to get that on phones and tablets but few
are bothering to do it.

